# NY Area Commuter Railroad update.



## Viewliner (Feb 19, 2003)

Metro-North Cancels Sone trains for evening rush hour, 8 trains cancelled/combined, and some trains are shorter

LIRR is also cancelling/combining some trains

A trains- No service to Far Rockaway, some bus service being subsituted instead.

And the best for last...

NJT 15-30 minute delays earlier, the news (NBC 4) is making them look good after interviewing a woman, MidTOWN Direct service has resumed, the center doors may not open due to freezing.


----------

